# Anyone ever submerge their nitro car?



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I usually do not run my car in front of my house because of storm drains and it attracts all the kids in the neighborhood. They mean no harm but but this thing is expensive. I don't want to be a jerk and tell them no, they can't try it so I keep it out of sight. Well, yesterday I went against my own rule and decided to do a little tuning. I allowed my neighbor to distract me and before I knew it the car went in a storm drain.

I spent about two hours trying to find it in murky water. It was finally found though. I've taken most of it apart to try, etc. This morning I tried just setting up the raid stuff to see what I'd get and it was nothing. Does anyone thing that stuff will ever be right after a few days of drying?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clean and dry it all real good! Blowdry the motor. I would take the header and carb off and get it all as dry as you can. You might have to rebuild I dont know how dirty it is. But like I said try to get it a clean and dry as you can. Then try to start it. Hope you get it to run cuz thats my worst fear too...!!!


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

It's all apart so I'm just going to try and be patient.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Your radio gear is probably no good. However the rest of the car should be ok. Just get all the water out and WD-40 anything metal.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Man two hours in the water depending on the servos thier might be a slim chance you can salvage them.Take them apart dry them with a blow dryer on low heat and try them out at this point what do you have to loose. Take out the engine clean it and when you think it is clean do it again  I would take the carb off clean it with a brake cleaner.Do the same thing with the engine. You might not have to take the engine apart but turn it over by hand slowly if you hear any grinding or crunching, listen in the carb to ,move the throttle by hand. If you hear anything rip it apart clean and lube it up real good. I would use a light oil. Do the same to the diff and steering as well you got alot of wrenching ahead of you good luck. Don't feel to bad we threw ourselves in front of a buddies BRAND NEW 1/8 th scale buggy to stop it from doing a swan dive into Lake Michigan I can show his scars if ya want Yikes


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

WD-40 is good because it drives moisture out.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

thats sucks, but I dont think your reciever and servos will work anymore but everything elese should be ok. but it could be fine you never know Good luck,


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Actually, everything is just fine. I took it all apart, let it all dry out, oiled everything. Even the electronics are fine. I can't believe my luck. I ran it Sunday to test everything out. I hade no problems. I did notice that The header bolts were coming loose so I thread locked every metal to metal screw. 

I've decided to just sell it though. Nitro is not for me. The car is fast as hell but gas is just too much work for my taste. I'm actually keeping the electronics that were in it. I swapped in a Futaba system because as a seller I wouldn't want to sell any electrical stuff that has been in water and I certainly wouldn't want to buy it. Whom every buys it is getting one hell of a bargain. Over the last three weeks I've spent nearly 550 -600 on the car and tweaks.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

mredzadventure said:


> Don't feel to bad we threw ourselves in front of a buddies BRAND NEW 1/8 th scale buggy to stop it from doing a swan dive into Lake Michigan I can show his scars if ya want Yikes


I'll take your word for it. You are a friend indeed!


----------

